# GUI Builder Jigloo für Eclipse Helios ???



## Hein_nieH (28. Sep 2014)

Hallo,

folgendes Anliegen: ich nutze Eclipse Helios (3.6.2).
Ich möchte mit demGUI Builder Jigloo (als free download) etwas experimentieren.
In diversen Foren habe ich gelesen, dass Jigloo als free download wohl nur bis zur Eclipse Version 3.5 :bahnhof:
funktioniert. 
Diese Foreneintragungen scheinen doch schon etwas betagt zu sein.
Meine Frage: Gibt es eine Jigloo-Version die auch unter Eclipse Helios arbeitet?:rtfm:
Wenn ja: Wo finde ich einen download link. Der Link von cloudgarden funktioniert bei mir nicht richtig.

Fuer eine inhaltliche Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruss Hein_nieH ... immer noch Java-Neuling


----------



## Mief (28. Sep 2014)

Darf man fragen, warum du noch 3.6.2 nutzt? Die Version ist doch schon seit Ewigkeiten veraltet.


----------



## dzim (28. Sep 2014)

Das wäre auch meine Frage gewesen...


----------



## Hein_nieH (29. Sep 2014)

Läuft Jigloo als Freeware denn auf einer höheren Eclipse Version?
Die Eclipseversion ist für mich nebensächlich.
Es geht darum Erfahrungen mit Jigloo zu sammeln.

Gruss Hein_nieH


----------



## Mief (30. Sep 2014)

Ich kann dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung sagen, das Jigloo doof ist. Ich habe damit lange Zeit gearbeitet und bin nicht glücklich damit geworden. Zudem ist der Code, den Jigloo erstellt, nicht kompatibel zu allem anderen. Ich gebe dir den Tipp, eine anderes GUI-Tool zu benutzen. Ich persönlich nutze Window Builder. Damit bin ich vollkommen zufrieden und den gibt es auch für aktuelle Eclipse-Versionen.


----------

